# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lỗi Windows >  Cách tạo user account trong win XP SP3

## vomaiduyphuong

mình muốn tạo tk admin có cài mật khẩu trong window xp sp3 để khi mở máy phải nhâp pass thì mới vào được. các pro nào biết có thể chỉ giúp mình được không. trong window sp2 thì có user account ở mục control panel nhưng ở win sp3 thì không thấy đâu cả.

thanks

----------


## kidmonter

trong quá trình cài win có đặt pass mà. you vô safe modue cài đặt nào.

----------


## xinhxinh513

> mình muốn tạo tk admin có cài mật khẩu trong window xp sp3 để khi mở máy phải nhâp pass thì mới vào được. các pro nào biết có thể chỉ giúp mình được không. trong window sp2 thì có user account ở mục control panel nhưng ở win sp3 thì không thấy đâu cả.
> 
> thanks


cách tạo tài khoản và đặt pass trong winxp sp3 hoàn toàn giống winxp sp2. vào control panel nếu không thấy mục user accounts thì nhấn vào dòng switch to classic view ở góc trên bên trái sẽ thấy.

----------


## Thắng Lợi Group

cái này đơn giản thôi cũng giống như win xp sp2
bạn vô *control panel* bạn chọn *user accounts*
bạn bấm vào win xp mà dưới đó có dòng chữ *computer administrator*
rồi bạn bấm vào create a password
và tạo như bình thường thôi
nếu mà ko đc thì hãy liên hệ mình qua yahoo ở phần chữ ký mình sẽ giúp bạn

----------


## nholoiemnoi

con co cach khac nua ban. ban kich chuot phai vao bieu tuong my computer ngoai desktop->chon manage. xuat hien hop thoai ban chon muc local users and groups. trong phan nay co user va groups ban nhap chon user de tao user. ban kich chuot phai chon new user, de tao moi user. va dat pass cho user cua ban. chuc ban thanh cong!

----------


## thuongbodo

> con co cach khac nua ban. ban kich chuot phai vao bieu tuong my computer ngoai desktop->chon manage. xuat hien hop thoai ban chon muc local users and groups. trong phan nay co user va groups ban nhap chon user de tao user. ban kich chuot phai chon new user, de tao moi user. va dat pass cho user cua ban. chuc ban thanh cong!


cách này cũng rất hay. nhưng nhìn lại thì chẳng thấy hay, vì sao? vì bạn đã gõ không dấu... rút kinh nghiệm bạn nhé,

----------

